# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Hebrenjtë, populli i zgjedhur i "Biblës"; Po shqiptarët ç'kërkojnë aty?

## StterollA

> Izraeli eshte populli i zgjedhur i Zotit.


Gati te gjithe krishteret e keni thene kete, duke perkrahur shkrimet e Bibles. Gjithashtu te gjithe keni perkrahur mendimin  qe feja musliname eshte fe arabesh sepse Kurani ishte shkruajtur ne arabisht dhe Muhamedi a.s ishte arab. Ne Kuran ne asnje vend nuk thuhet qe arabet jane populli i Zotit, per dallim nga kjo, Bibla vete u jep  medaljen Hebrenjve si popull i zgjedhur; Jezusi vete ishte cifut, edhe Bibla e pare u shkruajt ne Hebreishte ( u PERKTHY me vone ne shqip).

Ne s'kemi ASNJE lidhje fisnore me hebrenjte dhe dua te di *ju c'kerkoni ne Bibel kur bekimi i saj i takon nje populli tjeter?* 


StterollA

----------


## *Ema*

StterollA as shqipetaret qe besojne ne fene myslimane nuk jane arabe, a je ti dakort me kete?

Pastaj, qe hebrejte jane populli i zgjedhur, me sa di une  nuk eshte e shkruar ne bibel (ka shume vite qe kam lexuar Biblen), por e mbaj mend shume mire qe Torah e ka. Pra Hebrenjte e quajne veten te zgjedhur, fete e tjera nuk mendojne keshtu.

----------


## Albo

Mos valle nuk duhet te ngrohemi nga rrezet e diellit qe ngrohin gjithe popujt?
Mos valle nuk duhet te pijme ujin e shirave qe bien mbi token e cdo kujt?
Mos valle nuk duhet te marrim fryme nga ajri qe ngop mushkerite e cdo qenie te gjalle?

Ashtu si dielli u fal drite gjithe njerezve, ashtu si uji u shuan etjen gjithe njerezve, ashtu si ajri u fal jete gjithe njerezve, edhe Besimi ne Zot eshte nje dhe nuk ka dallim midis popujsh.

Populli i Zotit eshte populli i Izraelit dhe mund te studiosh 2500 vjetet e fundit te njerezimit per tu bindur per kete. Ai eshte populli qe ka permbushur profecite e vuajtjeve dhe ate te kthimit ne token e te pareve.

Keto jane profecite e Zotit qe koha i ka bere dhe po i ben realitet, i gjen ne Bibel.

Ka shume gjera qe shqiptaret i lidh me popullin e Izraelit, por une nuk mund te mendoj qofte edhe nje gje te perbashket midis shqiptareve dhe arabeve.

Albo

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Cilat jane ato gjera Albo?

----------


## ABIGAIL

STEREOLL UNE PER VETE E KAM PREJARDHJEN NGA FISI I DYMBEDHJETE I IZRAELIT, I PERKAS FISIT TE BENJAMINIT.

KESHTU QE JAM BRENDA  :buzeqeshje: )))))

MIQESISHT abigail

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga AsgjëSikurDielli_ 
> *Cilat jane ato gjera Albo?*


1. Jane dy prej popujve me te mocem te njerezimit qe kane mbijetuar me kohen.

2. I perkasin nje rrace dhe kane afrimitet ne karakteristikat e jashtme fizike dhe ne ato te brendshme, mendore apo shpirterore. "Hebrejte bejne tregti me kedo, por jo me shqiptare!" qe do te thote se hebrejte vleresojne aftesite e shqiptareve dhe nuk ua hedhin dot ne tregti.

3. I lidh historia e tyre dhe ne Shqiperi gjen plot hebrej te hershem fare, ashtu sic gjen edhe familje hebre qe kane ngelur nga lufta e II Boterore. Pa filluar luftrat ballkanike dhe ato boterore, Shqiperia ishte vendi me i pasur i Ballkanit fale zhvillimit te tregtise. Tregtaret shqiptare kane patur lidhje me tregtaret hebrej.

4. Kane te perbashket fatin e tyre te keq qe i shperndau neper bote, i ndau dhe i la nen kontrollin e popujve te tjere per tu cliruar perseri dhe per tu kthyer ne tokat e te pareve.

5. Shqiperia ishte i vetmi vend ne Europe qe kish me shume hebrej pas luftes se II Boterore se para fillimit te saj. Ky fakt ka dale nga goja e vete popullit izraelit dhe te mbijetuarve ne Shqiperi qe kane shkruar libra per te pasqyruar sakrificen dhe mikpritjen e familjeve shqiptare. Emrat e shqiptareve qe u pushkatuan nga nazi fashistet pasi strehuan dhe nuk dorezuan refugjatet hebrej ne duart e armikut, i gjen sot te skalitur ne murin e loteve ne muzeumin e hollokaust ne Izrael.

6. Te dy popujt kane dhene nje kontribut te madh per qyteterimin perendimor, shqiptaret duke u flijuar per te ndalur depertimin e otomaneve ne Europen Perendimore dhe hebrejte duke ngritur gjithe sistemet politike/ekonomike/shkencore qe ne sot jemi duke perdorur.

7. Izraeli eshte nje prej popujve qe iu pergjigj thirrjes se shqiptareve per ndihme ne 1999, duke u kthyer shqiptareve borxhin e historise dhe duke i mbeshtetur ata ne luften kunder genocidit dhe shfarrosjes serbe. Madelaine Allbright, sekretaria e shtetit amerikan ishte nje refugjate ne ato vite ne Ballkan, kurse 4 vjet me pare ajo ishte nje nder njerezit qe i takojne meritat me te medha ne ndaljen e genocidit serb mbi popullin shqiptar. Populli shqiptar ne Shqiperi e Kosove duhet te jete mirenjohes perjete per kete. Mbeshtetja e lobit hebre ne Washington per ceshtjen tone kombetare eshte arsyeja perse sot ti shikon ne kongresin amerikan apo nga Hillary Clinton te flitet per ceshtjen tone kombetare ne Kosove, Cameri apo Maqedoni.

8. Shqiptaret e perqafuan Krishterimin te paret ne Ballkan, 60 vjet pas vdekjes se Jezu Krishtit dhe Krishterimi i ka rrenjet tek judeizmi qe besojne hebrejte.

9. Konstandini i Madh dhe nena e tij, Shen Helena, mendohet te jene nga Nishi me origjine, pra ilire. Shen Helena ishte ajo qe i solli Konstandinit proven e ekzistences se "fese se kryqit" nga Toka e Shenjte (Izraeli), ai kryq qe i doli Konstandinit ne gjume naten perpara se ai te sulmonte romen. Kontandini i Madh ishte perandori romak qe solli krishterimin ne Europe! Konstandini vete eshte pagezuar ne moshen 90 vjecare.

Duhet te kete shume te perbashketa te tjera historike midis dy popujve, qe une nuk i di.

----------


## i krishteri

Albo:
Me pelqyen keto qe kishe shkruar dhe vertet ishin gjera interesante dhe te bukura.

Zoti te bekofte!!!

-------------------------------------------------

Ema nuk e ke lexuar Biblen siç duhet por ku te ka zene dora sepse te lexosh Biblen siç duhet do te shikosh se ku eshte shkruar, ok
per tani po te jap te lexosh keto rrjeshta nga Rom.11:1-5 dhe medito mbi to para se te japesh mendimin tende:



> Unë, pra, them: A thua Perëndia e hodhi poshtë popullin e vet? Aspak, sepse edhe unë jam Izraelit, nga pasardhje e Abrahamit, nga fisi i Beniaminit.
> 
>  2 Perëndia nuk e hodhi poshtë popullin e vet, të cilin e njohu që përpara. A nuk e dini ju ç`thotë Shkrimi për Elian? Si i drejtohet ai Perëndisë kundër Izraelit, duke thënë:
> 
> 3 ``O Zot, profetët e tu i vranë dhe altarët e tu i prishën, dhe unë mbeta i vetëm, dhe ata kërkojnë jetën time``.
> 
> 4 Por, çfarë i tha zëri hyjnor? ``Kam lënë për veten time shtatë mijë burra, që nuk kanë rënë në gjunjë përpara Baalit``.
> 
> 5 Kështu, pra, edhe në kohën e tanishme ka mbetur një mbetje pas zgjedhjes së hirit.


ME RESPEKT NGA I KRISHTERI!!!!

----------


## edi76

Shqiptaret nga pagane si gjithe evropianet u kristianizuan aq heret sa edhe romaket e greket.
 Me pas ottomanet (turqit) me shumice i kthyen shqiptaret ne myslimane gjate pushtimit te gjate gati 500 vjecar. Ky myslimanizim filloi  shume shpejt pas renies se principatave ne dore te turqve dhe vazhdoi deri ne fund te shekullit 19-te.
 E verteta eshte se shqiptaret nuk i lidh asgje me hebrenjte, dhe sado te keqinj te jemi ne si popull nuk besoj se jemi aq  (te keqinj)  sa te na barazojne me cifutet.
  Sa per ate qe zoti i ka zgjedhur ata si popull, kete e dine mire hebrenjte vete se sa te perzgjedhur jane. 5000 vjet brodhen pa atdhe,dhe bene nje cope shtet se i ndihmoi amerika dhe anglia per shkak se (hebrenjte) kishin shume para.
 Si mund te jete i zgjedhur nje popull kur ai le  6 milion te vdekur per gati 4 vjet lufte.
   Krishti ishte cifut, por ai i ftoi cifutet te besojne zotin,por ata e tradhetuan dhe e vrane. Ja keta jane cifutet.
 Sa per arabet eshte e vertete qe nuk na lidh asgje, pervec nje pjese fare te vogel njerezish qe jetojne ne shqiperi qe e quajne veten egjyptjane- magjyp, keta ndoshta  po,.  dhe e verteta eshte se ata kane shume ndikim tek pjesa tjeter se na kane bere gjithe keto kenge "te bukura" alla turka e alla arabe, qe te shtien krupen kur i degjon.
 Feja e shqiptarit eshte shqiptaria, bashkepatriote, dhe zoti eshte mbi ne, shumica jone e duam, por mjaft prej nesh nuk e di si ta lavderoje ate,por perderisa jemi gjeografikisht ne Europe dhe aspirojme te jemi si Europa apo amerika, zoti yne do te jete ai i evropianeve ne pergjithesi.  individe te vecante mund te worship zotin e tyre....

----------


## Manulaki

Sic e dini, shqipja eshte nje gjuhe e vecante qe nuk ben pjese ne ndonje familje te gjuheve evropiane. Tre jane familjet e gjuheve evropiane: gjuhet latine, gjuhet skandinave, gjuhet sllave. Greqishtja, shqipja dhe finlandishtja, jane tre gjuhe qe nuk bejne pjese ne asnje nga keto familje.

A e dini se nje nga MENDIMET eshte qe shqipja e ka prejardhjen nga gjuhet qe fliten ne lindjen e mesme, dhe me teper i jepet rendesi hebraishtes se lashte.

Pershendetje

----------


## IsiNYC

Eshte menduar qe Ilirianet kan pas mardhenie tregtare me Izraelitet, por nuk di shume fakte per kete ngjarje keshtu qe spo i futem thelle....lexoni me posht

Faktualisht po te shikoni eciklopedin e Judaismit thote qe ishin nje grup Izraelitesh qe quhenin 'Romanoids'.  Keto ishin skllever qe Romaket moren nga Izraeli qe ti sillnin ne Rome.  RRuges per ne Rome, anija nga nje stuhi e fort u shkaterrua ne Durres dhe sklleverit Izraelit shpetuan dhe u perhapen ne Shqiperi.  Eshte e menduar qe prezenca Izraelite ka filluar ne kete koh ne Shqiperi.  

Ato hapen pika tregtije ne Shqiperi sepse ishte pike strategjike nga lindja ne perendim dhe gjeten rehat ne mirepritjen e Shqiptareve.  Mendohet se SHUME Izraelit e kan bere Shqiperine vend-banesen e tyre per shekuj te tere.

Kjo mund te verifikohet nga presenca e MADHE e Izraeliteve ne (Janine deri ne luften e dyte boterore) qe historikisht ka qene troj Shqiptare.

Rreth shekullit 17-et nje Izraelit me fame ne Ballkan, Shebatai Tzevi, u perzu nga Polonia (besoj por mund te jem gabim) sepse krijoj nje levizje te madhe Izraelitesh duke thene qe ishte Mesia (sipas fes Izraelite ai eshte shpetuesi i botes sic konsiderohet Krishti per Kristianet).  Shteti ku ai banonte dhe Izraelitet besimtar e perzuan per arsyjet e tyre.  Shebbatai Tzevi banoj der ne vdekje ne Shqiperi dhe u varros aty.  Shume Izraelit, sidomos studentat e Shebbatait udhetuan ne Shqiperi te varri i ati.  

Gjithe keto ngjarje krijuan nje vend per Izraelitet ku e dinin qe ishin jash rrezikut.  Mirepritja Shqiptare u njoh nga ato dhe prandaj ne luften e dyte boterore shume Izraelit qe kishin mundesi erdhen ne Shqiperi per mbrojtje ndaj Nazistave.  Shqiptaret qe i ndimuan dhe mund te verifikohen sot nga Izraelitet qe jetojn akoma dhe mund ti shperblejn, u sollen ne Izrael ku u shperblyen ne nje menyre ekstravagante kur emrat e tyre u shkruan ne mermer te muri i miredashurve (nuk e di nqs po e them korrekt kete fjale).  

Pra Izraelitet na mbajn si heroj.  Jemi i vetmi shtet ne Evrop qe i gjykojm nga ana njerzore dhe jo nga legjendat e krijuara nga Evropa qe donte ti shuante.  

Une, personalisht njof shume Izraelit.  I kam takuar ne shkoll dhe jam shok akoma me keto.  Po e them njehere e mire, si Shqiptar, si njeri, dhe si debatues ne forum..... C'do popull ka njerez te mire, dhe ka njerez te keqi.  Natyra e njeriut eshte njesoj rrac ne rrac eshte kultura qe thekson veti te ndryshme ne njerez.  Kultura Izraelite me sa shof une eshte e apasjonuar mbas 'statusit'.   Ato mesojn fort dhe punojn fort qe te kapin pozicjone te mira ne pune qe te ken nje jete te mire.  Qe kjo te quhet padrejtesi apo te krijoj xhelozi apo dashjen e keqes ndaj tyre eshte budallalliksh.

----------


## Albo

*Zbulohet nje Sinagoge e lashte ne Sarande*

Artikullin e gjeni:

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25120

Behet fjale per shekullin e V ose te VI te eres sone. Ky eshte nje fakt me shume qe hedh drite mbi miqesine e lashte midis dy popujve.

Albo

----------


## Klevis2000

APAPAPAPAPAPAPA 
BIERINI SHKURT OR DJEMA NA THONI SE KEMI PREJARDHJE HEBREJE PSE I BINI ME STIL.
SE PER GREKET KESHTU THONE SE E KANE PREJARDHJEN NGA HEBREJTE EC EDHE NEVE SHQIPTAREVE NA FUSNI NE ATE XHELE.

----------


## Legjion

Për çdo paqartësi:

Eksodi 19
5 Prandaj, në qoftë se do ta dëgjoni me vëmendje zërin tim dhe zbatoni besëlidhjen time, do të jeni thesari im i veçantë ndërmjet tërë popujve, sepse gjithë toka është imja.
6 Dhe do të jeni për mua një mbretëri priftërinjsh dhe një komb i shenjtë. Këto janë fjalët që do t`u thuash bijve të Izraelit"".

Amosi 3
1 Dëgjoni këtë fjalë që Zoti ka shqiptuar kundër jush, o bij të Izraelit, kundër tërë familjes që nxora nga vendi i Egjiptit:
2 "Vetëm ju kam njohur midis tërë familjeve të dheut; prandaj unë do t`ju ndëshkoj për të gjitha paudhësitë tuaja".

Ligji i Përtërirë 7
7 Zoti nuk e ka vënë dashurinë e tij mbi ju, as nuk ju ka zgjedhur, sepse nuk ishit më të shumtë nga asnjë popull tjetër; ju ishit në fakt më i vogli i të gjithë popujve;
8 por sepse Zoti ju do dhe ka dashuri të mbajë betimin që u ka bërë etërve tuaj, ai ju nxori me një dorë të fuqishme dhe ju shpëtoi nga shtëpia e skllavërisë, nga dora e Faraonit, mbretit të Egjiptit.

Ligji i Përtërirë 14
2 sepse ti je një popull i shenjtë për Zotin, Perëndinë tënd, dhe Zoti të ka zgjedhur për të qenë një popull i tij, një thesar i veçantë ndër të gjithë popujt që janë mbi faqen e dheut.

----------


## bOndi_oo7

Me sa di une cifutet jane mjaft te pasur dhe te shkolluar,mirepo gjithashtu jane populli me i urryer ne bote (kjo duket fare ne shesh), e pse eshte keshtu as vet nuk e di.
Gjithashtu duhet thene se (me pasurine e tyre) kane mjaft ndikim ne politiken boterore dhe per kete shkak rrallekush guxon te shprehet publikisht kunder tyre.

----------


## darwin

Legjionar, kaq ke gjetur vetem? Dedikoji pak me shume vemendje Bibles te Beselidhja e Vjeter, se ke shume pasazhe dhe me urdhera per vrasje, per skllaveri, per martesa e perdhunime qe duhet te kryhen ne varesi te ngjarjeve, por cuditerisht gjithmone ne kurriz te te tjereve_(jane udhezime vecmas per popullin e "tij", nga.. zoti.. prandaj, hapi syte mire, se kam idene qe do te cuditesh)_


gjithsesi, ke dy raste:

1) Subjekti mbinatyror (rendom, neper keto tema) njohur si zoti abrahamik ka nje sistem relativ drejtesie. 

2) Subjektet njerezore "te zgjedhura", pasi kopjuan ane e mbane zoroastrizmin e gjithcka gjeten ca me ne lindje, u vetezgjodhen pa asnje hezitim meqe do u duhej dhe ne vitet ne vazhdim _(murtajen ideologjike - "shpirterore", menduan t'a "dhuronin" ane e mbane pak me vone, si t'a shikonin situaten - Roma Divina Urbs)._

_(monoteistave mbase nuk do u vinte mire)_

----------


## Antipatrea

Ore thuaj skujtohet zoti te shkruaj ndonje liber shqip se do katandisemi si cifutet dhe arabet...qe kur shkruajti zoti  ato librat (bibla dhe kurani) ne izrael e arabi skane pare paqe me sy ata, vetem lufte....na mjaftojne hallet qe kemi...

----------


## Cimo

> Me sa di une cifutet jane mjaft te pasur dhe te shkolluar,mirepo gjithashtu jane *populli me i urryer ne bote (kjo duket fare ne shesh)*, e pse eshte keshtu as vet nuk e di.
> Gjithashtu duhet thene se (me pasurine e tyre) kane mjaft ndikim ne politiken boterore dhe per kete shkak rrallekush guxon te shprehet publikisht kunder tyre.


Edhe ate nalt qe e kam be me te zeze mund te paraqesish si pike te perbashket  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kiniku

> 1.  
> 2. 
> 3. 
> 4. 
> 5. 
> 6. 
> 7. 
> 8. 
> 9.



1Edhe cka? Kjo nuk d.m.th asgjë.
2. Afri\ngjashmëri; come on Albo, asgjë të përbashket nuk kemi me ta, ata janë shumë më para se ne në hierarkinë civilizuese, të pakten për 3 shkallë.
3. I lidh Historia? Cfare Historie? Ne nuk kemi asnjë copez historie të perbashket me ta.
4. Nuk është e vertetë.
5. Po, por kjo vetem tregon anen humane të Shqiptarit, i cili asnjëherë nuk ka berë lufte okupuese\roberuese. Po të mos ishin ata, do të ishte dikush tjeter.
6. 25 vite e ndalem Porten e madhe, pastaj e afruam dhe e krijuam një cerdhe në zemer të Europes. Që 6 shekuj. Sot më shumë se kurrë.
7. True.
8. True. It doesn't mean a thing!!!
9. So what?. 


Eh, fjalia përmbyllse është një miniature sui generis, "*Duhet te kete* shume te perbashketa te tjera historike midis dy popujve, *qe une nuk i di*"

E vetmja ngjashmëri që ne kemi me ATA është refuzimi për tu asimiliuar por kjo është vecori e shumë popujve tjerë.

----------


## Pasiqe

> Gati te gjithe krishteret e keni thene kete, duke perkrahur shkrimet e Bibles. Gjithashtu te gjithe keni perkrahur mendimin  qe feja musliname eshte fe arabesh sepse Kurani ishte shkruajtur ne arabisht dhe Muhamedi a.s ishte arab. Ne Kuran ne asnje vend nuk thuhet qe arabet jane populli i Zotit, per dallim nga kjo, Bibla vete u jep  medaljen Hebrenjve si popull i zgjedhur; Jezusi vete ishte cifut, edhe Bibla e pare u shkruajt ne Hebreishte ( u PERKTHY me vone ne shqip).
> 
> Ne s'kemi ASNJE lidhje fisnore me hebrenjte dhe dua te di *ju c'kerkoni ne Bibel kur bekimi i saj i takon nje populli tjeter?* 
> 
> 
> StterollA


Ky eshte nje mendim teper i ngurte.  Ti ne fakt ne nuk po na pyet c'fare kerkojme ne Bible po po na pyet c'fare po bejme me nje Zot qe do nje popull tjeter?  Teoria e cifuteve qe jane populli i zgjedhur i Zotit eshte pjese e testamentit te vjeter.  Testament i ri ka ide shume ndryshe nga ai i vjetri ne shume aspekte.  Kur Krishti u ringjall dhe ju shfaq prape dishepujve u tha:  "Shkoni dhe perhapni lajmin e mire".  Mesazhi i mire eshte qe Krishti ka vdekur per mekatet e te gjitheve dhe u ringjall per te bashkuar me te atin.  Ky mesazh nuk eshte vetem per cifutet por per te gjithe.  Nje dashuri dhe sakrifice e tille nuk njeh kufi (ose kombesi) por shtrihet gjithandej dhe perfshin te gjithe njerezit, cifute ose jo cifute.  Kur Zoti ishte i gatshem te sakrifikonte djalin e tij te vetem per te gjithe njerezit, une ate e interpretoj si dashuri per te gjithe.

----------


## dp17ego

> Ky eshte nje mendim teper i ngurte.  Ti ne fakt ne nuk po na pyet c'fare kerkojme ne Bible po po na pyet c'fare po bejme me nje Zot qe do nje popull tjeter?  Teoria e cifuteve qe jane populli i zgjedhur i Zotit eshte pjese e testamentit te vjeter.  Testament i ri ka ide shume ndryshe nga ai i vjetri ne shume aspekte.  Kur Krishti u ringjall dhe ju shfaq prape dishepujve u tha:  "Shkoni dhe perhapni lajmin e mire".  Mesazhi i mire eshte qe Krishti ka vdekur per mekatet e te gjitheve dhe u ringjall per te bashkuar me te atin.  Ky mesazh nuk eshte vetem per cifutet por per te gjithe.  Nje dashuri dhe sakrifice e tille nuk njeh kufi (ose kombesi) por shtrihet gjithandej dhe perfshin te gjithe njerezit, cifute ose jo cifute.  Kur Zoti ishte i gatshem te sakrifikonte djalin e tij te vetem per te gjithe njerezit, une ate e interpretoj si dashuri per te gjithe.


Se fundi dikush po i fryn fyellit mire. Pikerisht, Krishti pranoi ne mbreterine e tij kedo qe e njeh ate si shpetimtar. Ky eshte ndryshimi midis besimit te krishtere dhe ebrehe. Ndoshta edhe kjo ishte shkaku qe cifutet e shiten krishtin tek Roma ....Ai po u hiqte te drejten e sundimit ne jeten e pastajme ...140000lideret qe do te qeverrisin etj etj...Sa per kombet????ne u ngjasim cifuteve sa i ngjet shqiponja skifterit ::^

----------

